# Help with Dreamweaver: how to create a faq?



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I need some help with dreamweaver, im doing my Faqs page, and i want to have my list of questions at the top of each page, each of which links to the answer further down the same page.

Also i want to include a link under each answer to return to the top.

Can anyone tell me how to do this in dreamweaver?

Thanks in advance,
Billy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Help with Dreamweaver*

Use the INSERT > Named Anchor menu link for each faq ANSWER.

Use a regular hyperlink for each faq QUESTION. Instead of http:// for the link, in the properties box, where it says "Link", you just type in #answer1 (or whatever you call each anchor).

So if your first question was:

Where do you ship from?

You would highlight that text, and type in #shipfrom in the Link properties box.

Then you would add a bunch of line breaks to make sure there's separate between your questions and your answers.

Then you type your first answer:

We ship from Albany, NY.

Put your mouse right before the W in "We" and click on the top menu under Insert > Named Anchor and type shipfrom in the box.

Now the first question will link to the first answer when clicked on.

To make a link that goes back to the top, you just create a Named Anchor at the top of your page called "top" and after each ANSWER, you type the text "back to top" or "top" and create the hyperlink so it goes to #top

Hope this helps


----------

